# So they decided to lay eggs...



## Floridianbyrd (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, I'm a complete newb at all of this. Very amazed for one, and quite starry-eyed after these little German Owl's as well. They are amazingly calm, and will perch on my hand with a bit of prodding. Anyway, they're quite persistent on this egg laying business. The first two eggs were laid about two weeks ago, and were laid on the wire and they unfortunately busted. So, when they were moved to the new pen, they felt comfortable enough the same day to lay another egg. I made a nest box out of a cardboard box and some straw, and of course duct tape. They succeeded in removing most of the hay and when I picked it out of the wire floor, and placed it back in the box, they must've thought it better situated. They laid another egg, and settled down on them both. For a whole day now. A WHOLE day! 

So what in the world do I do if the crazy lovebird-pigeons are successful? At the moment I'm worried about the little female. Laying four eggs probably took a bit out of her (calcium/potassium/idontknowwhat) and all I'm feeding is a pigeon pellet, and cockatiel food mixed in with it. Which they really like as they empty most of the bowl looking for the fruit flavored stuff before they get to the regular pellets. Is this a good enough diet? I was told by the previous owner to get the Green/Gold Pigeon pellets, but our feed store didnt have them and buying a fifty pound bag of food for two pigeons is a bit crazy, so the feed store donated it as they are a 4-H project. What a great town we live in... 

Anyway, long story short: what do I do to "chick-proof" and be "chick-ready"? I haven't a clue... I do know that in 15 more days it should hatch, well the first one. But other than that...

Help!?!?!?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

it takes 17 day for the first egg to hatch, then 18-20 for the second egg to hatch,

i breed out of 2 pairs, i foster their eggs to 3 pairs, making 16 eggs total for a period of a month and a halvf.

they seem to be fine,
i only feed pellets.

and can german owls raise their own young?
i though that they need some other bird to foster the eggs/yougns for them?


----------



## Floridianbyrd (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, when I bought them, I was told that these were one of the best starter breeds *because* they raised their own young. My fingers are crossed and I'm hopeful, I really don't want round-the-clock feedings... Though if that's what it comes to...

The mum-


The dad-


Both-


Setting on the eggs (a bit blurry, but I couldn't actually see in the box)-


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are really lovely birds. I have some Satinette's that remind me of them, and they are able to raise and feed their young just fine.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These two should raise their own babies just fine. There are two different kinds of this breed. One with beaks like your birds have and ones with practically no beak at all.............the ones YOU have will be fine.


----------



## Floridianbyrd (Apr 5, 2009)

Now _that_ is very nice to know! Thanks! 

However is the diet going to be okay how it is or should I try and find a supplier of another kind of pellet? I believe I will keep them on the cockatiel supplement stuff simply because they love it, but I'm hoping it will add a calcium/potassium factor to their diet as well...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Floridianbyrd said:


> Now _that_ is very nice to know! Thanks!
> 
> However is the diet going to be okay how it is or should I try and find a supplier of another kind of pellet? I believe I will keep them on the cockatiel supplement stuff simply because they love it, but I'm hoping it will add a calcium/potassium factor to their diet as well...


I'm told that pigeon pellets are completely nutritional. I personally have never fed pellets, so don't know for sure. 
To add calcium to the diet, you should get a good pigeon grit. The red grit has everything they need.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh how cute are they!......not sure what you mean about "chick proof", but if you don't want them to hatch any, you can use wooden or dummy eggs, you replace the real ones with these, they sit on them for awhile and then it starts over again....that is if you don't have room for new birds or just don't want them to hatch any babies. you can check the pet store to see if they have a dove mix and then mix the pellet you are feeding in with it..for feeding babies they should have 16 to 20% protein in the diet..


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

When our 1st pij appeared and it was clear he was staying, I spoke with our local Avian Vet about feed. He advised that the pellets given to Budgaries (sp?) fills all the nutritional needs of a pij and is readily available at pet shops. I eventually found Pigeon Feed and figure that's even better.


----------



## Floridianbyrd (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, ya'll are a wealth of information here. Much appreciative of it all. So they are on the pigeon pellet, and I'll try and check the protein levels tomorrow. Red grit? Do you know if this is a Purina product that I can get at the feed store, or do I need to go through a pet store, or what? And another question, would millet be good for them? Perhaps not when they have young, but after or before? I had some for the doves a while back, and they liked it, so I'm wondering about the pigeons. And another thing, spray-bottle bird baths are good enough right? I put a tray in the pen a few times and they just added their droppings to make a nasty looking concoction.  Birds will be birds...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Floridianbyrd said:


> Wow, ya'll are a wealth of information here. Much appreciative of it all. So they are on the pigeon pellet, and I'll try and check the protein levels tomorrow. Red grit? Do you know if this is a Purina product that I can get at the feed store, or do I need to go through a pet store, or what? And another question, would millet be good for them? Perhaps not when they have young, but after or before? I had some for the doves a while back, and they liked it, so I'm wondering about the pigeons. And another thing, spray-bottle bird baths are good enough right? I put a tray in the pen a few times and they just added their droppings to make a nasty looking concoction.  Birds will be birds...


the feed store should have the red grit, millet sounds fine, they really do better with a container of water they can get in,they love it so much more than having a spray of water forced on them, just take the pan out right after they bath, so they don't drink the poopie water.


----------



## Floridianbyrd (Apr 5, 2009)

Of course! Thanks for the tip, I filled a planter base about an inch and a half full of water and put it in there for about an hour but they didn't do anything with it. They do however lie down and spread their wings/tail out and preen when I mist them with the bottle. I guess I'm stuck spraying them now...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My first nest bowls were cardboard boxes as well. It doesn't make any difference to them as long it has those pine tree needles, small twigs, etc. Good luck! It seems those birds want to have babies.

Pellets are nutritionally complete. They even add some vitamins/minerals in them. In biology lab we give them pellets. That way there is no guesswork whether the animals are getting enough nutrients. 

I feed mine pellets and grain as well. And they get their veges on my garden.


----------



## Floridianbyrd (Apr 5, 2009)

So you feed fresh foods as well? What types may I ask?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Floridianbyrd said:


> Of course! Thanks for the tip, I filled a planter base about an inch and a half full of water and put it in there for about an hour but they didn't do anything with it. They do however lie down and spread their wings/tail out and preen when I mist them with the bottle. I guess I'm stuck spraying them now...


I use a cat litter pan and fill almost full, an inch of water would not entice them much, with the pan method you can add things to the water if need be and they are already used to it, I put 20 mule team borax in the bathing water to help keep lice away. bathing is one of a pigeons biggiest joys, I would find another pan for them.


----------



## Floridianbyrd (Apr 5, 2009)

oh thanks! I had no idea...  I'll try that soon...


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

How are the babies doing? Any improvments?


----------

